# New to pneumatics



## Frankenstein74 (Sep 12, 2018)

Where should I start. What are good cylinders to use and what brands are good and cheap. Also what are good 5port solenoids that are cheap. And where should I buy fittings. Also I am thinking of running 5 cylinders total. I am making 3 props with the 5 cylinders. What size compressor should I buy. I’m thinking a 8-10 gallon one.also where is it cheapest to buy cable. And lastly what are some good and super cheap 4 channel controllers. I’m very new to all this if you couldn’t tell.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I would start by checking out the links in the sticky post at the top of this forum list - https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32052 Lots of great info there that will answer most of your questions.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Personally, I like Bimba brand. In the past, I have mostly bought off ebay. Buy new, as buying "used" can lead to junk.

For solenoids, go with 1/4" ports minimum to have good air flow. I have bought again off ebay a variety. Including some good Chinese made units.

Fittings, tend to be similar price from most vendors. Go with push to connect fittings. I tend to use 1/4" nylon or polyethylene lines which connect a short distance to 3/8" standard air compressor hoses.

For compressor size, depends a lot on the bore of the cylinders and stroke for air consumption. Oiled compressors are a bit quieter than Oil less versions.


----------



## racso66 (Oct 21, 2019)

You should check out frightprops.com. They have a ton of video tutorials regarding pneumatics and sizing of compressor. I am partial to their controllers as they are simple to use and very robust. Their valves and pneumatics are competitively priced and if you purchase over a certain amount then shipping is free. I tried piecing together different parts from different vendors over the years but finally decided to get all of my stuff from frightprops as it is a one stop shop.


----------



## ReneFelker (Jul 14, 2019)

*Same Position*

I am in the same position and have the same questions. I am planning two new props this year and both will be pneumatic. I may also switch over my monster in a box. I am trying not to start out in the wrong direction.....


----------



## Hippie Crane (Sep 17, 2019)

Don't buy valves from halloween websites. You can get a whole bank of 8 valves with all the fittings on a manifold for like $150 bucks on amazon.


----------

